# My Lamb Heart!!



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Got some lamb's heart today, gonna cut in littlebitty pieces and try it on my 3 P's oh yeah!!!!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

dont forget to trim off all of the fat and non-edible parts


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> dont forget to trim off all of the fat and non-edible parts


 yup..and let us know how it goes.....


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Tried it out today, the little buggers like it but there not quiet at that flesh-ripping stage yet!
but i'll try it on them again when they get a bit bigger!!


----------



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

Cut it into small chunks that they can swallow whole.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah let us know how it goes.. we're always open to try and find good and different varieties for Ps..


----------

